# Pen Refill Size



## creativewriting (Dec 18, 2012)

I was searching for sizes of refills and found this chart.  It might or might not be useful for the kitless folks, but I figured I would post it.  When trying to decide on making a kitless rollerball it helped me design the length of the pen based on the refill I wanted to use.

Refill Size Guide


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, that's a handy bit of info. Pity the authors who write books on pen turning don't have something like this in their books, stops me from having a red face, from embarrassment, when told the pen kit was Parker based when it was CROSS.:frown: All the books that I have read no-one explains or shows the difference.
Kryn


----------



## thewishman (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, Keith! Bookmarked the page. One more reason I'm happy you're back.


----------



## Kretzky (Dec 19, 2012)

Keith thanks for that very interesting. Hope you don't mind I put the link on another forum (with a credit). I think lots of folks will find it most useful. I could have used it some time ago when trying to explain to a friend which refill he needed for his pen.
Thanks again!


----------

